# Past Collections Party @ MAC in MD



## couturesista (May 15, 2008)

Thanks to fellow Spektralite Heatherbear03, for passing on the info about the past collection party @ MAC in Columbia Mall, MD. I'm super excited I missed  alot of collections and hopefully I can catch a few good LE items. Preferred of course is my Spirit Mother- Diana Ross, I sooo missed out on this collection. I'm also looking to grab some Barbie stuff too! If you live in MD hopefully i'll see you there


----------



## benzito_714 (May 15, 2008)

do you have to rsvp? how do i get down with the get down?


----------



## couturesista (May 15, 2008)

I called the Columbia Freestanding store and asked to be added to the list, before I received Heatherbear03's request to PM I think she was saying the MA gets credit for referrals for the party sorry Heatherbear03, the party is May 25 @ 6


----------



## couturesista (May 15, 2008)

any suggestions on some great collections from the past? Suggestions on e/s, l/g, blushes and brush sets!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_any suggestions on some great collections from the past? Suggestions on e/s, l/g, blushes and brush sets!_

 
Oh fun!  How far back are we talking here?  Some of my favorites are:

*2007*
Your Ladyship Pigment - Antiquitease
Gentle Fumes Quad - Smoke Signals
Don't be Shy Blush - Barbie
Pearl Blossom Beauty Powder - Barbie
Sweetness l/g - Barbie 
Moonflower e/s - Strange Hybrid
Rose Blanc e/s - Strange Hybrid
New Vegas MSF - McQueen

*2006*
Aire de Blue Pigment - Danse
French Grey e/s - Danse
Gold Dusk Pigment - Sundressing


----------



## greatscott2000 (May 16, 2008)

2005- Celebrity pink blush from Diana Collection.
If I had the opportunity to get this one.. it would be amazing!


----------



## thelove4tequila (May 16, 2008)

Huh? I've never heard of anything like this. Soooo they will have past collection products available to purchase? Interesting.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 16, 2008)

It's like a small, regional version of big EL Warehouse sales.  Kind of like the coolest,most glamourous garage sale ever.


----------



## iheartcolor (May 16, 2008)

Have a great time - it sounds amazing!

-Lauren


----------



## purrtykitty (May 16, 2008)

*so jealous*  Have fun...be sure to think of all of us here!


----------



## coachkitten (May 16, 2008)

I want to go!!  I wish that they would do this in Seattle but that will never happen!  Have fun!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I want to go!!  I wish that they would do this in Seattle but that will never happen!  Have fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They need to work on getting more freestandings first.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_They need to work on getting more freestandings first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ya know...they could sure bring a freestanding here to Omaha, and I'd be first in line for opening!!


----------



## couturesista (May 18, 2008)

7 more days to go! I've been working mad overtime to have extra money to spend at the event. I really want some MSF and of course as mentioned before Diana collection, i'm really interested in the bronzing stick that came in her collection. I missed out on Barbie too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If I score big at the event I may have to pass on some summer collections that weren't to exciting. I'll Keep you guys posted!!


----------



## couturesista (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_2005- Celebrity pink blush from Diana Collection.
If I had the opportunity to get this one.. it would be amazing!_

 
 I'll keep an eye out for this, maybe I can score two and possibly do a sell or swap with you!


----------



## Angelah (May 18, 2008)

They probably won't have anything from a couple years ago.. mostly from '07.  We have these events all the time and it is basically products that we haven't RTVed yet and want to see what we can get rid of first.


----------



## greatscott2000 (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I'll keep an eye out for this, maybe I can score two and possibly do a sell or swap with you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this would be AWESOME!!

Other good ones from the Diana collection are Miss Ross lipstick and both Eyeshadow quads are beautiful.


----------



## Tashona Helena (May 18, 2008)

^^Well I'm not expecting anything extravagant and rare, if I get some paint pots from MC Queen and some other cool stuff I'd be satisfied. I really wish I could reverse time and not have cracked my Blue Absinthe (Ornamentalism) eyeshadow tho.  If they'd have that I think I'd cry lol.

I just called the store. I'm looking forward to it!  I hope I feel better by then so I can actually do my eyes!  My allergies have been driving me up the wall.


----------



## elongreach (May 18, 2008)

I just want to get some bases and maybe some more eyeshadows to add to my collection.  I didn't know there were going to be so many people there.  They are allowing me to come at 8:30 because they already have 100 people for 6:30.  So hopefully, there is something left when I get there.


----------



## lipshock (May 18, 2008)

I would just like to say that when I used to work at the FS in Columbia, our stock room had a lot of items from old collections.  :]  If those items are still there, I'm sure those going are not going to be disappointed.  Have fun, ladies!

:[  I miss those girlies so much at that store!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_^^Well I'm not expecting anything extravagant and rare,...._

 
That's a good way to approach it.


----------



## benzito_714 (May 19, 2008)

i'm going to the event at 8:30 and my hopes are for n collection items. i am excited but i am also on a budget.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 19, 2008)

Wow!
Happy Shopping!​


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (May 20, 2008)

Oh.. I really hope I'm not working too late sunday, though this could be really bad for my budget!


----------



## foxyqt (May 20, 2008)

i wish we had one of those in my country! would have been awesome =)


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Angelah* 

 
_They probably won't have anything from a couple years ago.. mostly from '07.  We have these events all the time and it is basically products that we haven't RTVed yet and want to see what we can get rid of first._

 
You are probably correct. I was told that they are going back "13" launches. I guess that's stuff from 2007 up until now. This type of event is supposedly the first of it's kind at this location and possibly this area. It should be quite interesting.


----------



## couturesista (May 21, 2008)

I wish we had some type of way to recognize each other so we can say HI or maybe take a photo to post on SPEKTRA!


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I wish we had some type of way to recognize each other so we can say HI or maybe take a photo to post on SPEKTRA!_

 
HA HA!!! Maybe someone could hold up a sign like they do in the airport that says "Specktra." We could also possibly wear some of those Hello name tags.


You can ask all of the Specktra members to meet in front of Panera or even in front of the Apple Store initially because the area in front of the MAC store will be so crowded and the store is so small. I dislike crowds so I don't want to linger to long. I hope to get in and out.


----------



## benzito_714 (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I wish we had some type of way to recognize each other so we can say HI or maybe take a photo to post on SPEKTRA!_

 
i was thinking the same thing. i will be wearing a white rose on my lapel. just joking
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aren't some of us going at different times? i know i am 8:30. or at least i think i am 8:30.


----------



## starangel2383 (May 21, 2008)

i wish they had one of these sales in florida


----------



## Tashona Helena (May 21, 2008)

From what i remember yeah the store is small so when I saw one person say 100 I was like uhhh haha how is that going to work?  I dunno what I'm going to be wearing yet but I'll be the one with the accent lol (since I'm from Southern DE).


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 22, 2008)

Let us know what you guys get from there!!!


----------



## lsperry (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_i wish they had one of these sales in florida_

 
It may happen at a store or counter near you. 

The MAC counter in Belk's (Destin, FL) had such a party in January. A MA showed me what they would be selling and IIRC the oldest things I saw were items as far back as Nocturnelle, October 2006.

I didn't attend 'cause I didn't see anything I wanted or was that rare (to me) – although, they did have Subtle, Entremauve pigments, Lightscapade MSF, French Grey es, etc. But nothing from collections before October 2006.


----------



## couturesista (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_HA HA!!! Maybe someone could hold up a sign like they do in the airport that says "Specktra." We could also possibly wear some of those Hello name tags.


You can ask all of the Specktra members to meet in front of Panera or even in front of the Apple Store initially because the area in front of the MAC store will be so crowded and the store is so small. I dislike crowds so I don't want to linger to long. I hope to get in and out._

 
I don't like crowds either, so I plan on scoping out the goods, get what I want and leave. I've been to a couple of MAC events and they're always packed to capacity, hot and loud, but fun. If you want I don't mind meeting in front of Panera, my time is at 6:30 just let me know!


----------



## couturesista (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_From what i remember yeah the store is small so when I saw one person say 100 I was like uhhh haha how is that going to work? I dunno what I'm going to be wearing yet but I'll be the one with the accent lol (since I'm from Southern DE)._

 
 Your blog is hella cute, of topic but I thought I'd mention that. I love the entry on extentions, good info


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (May 23, 2008)

I'm not going to be able to make it out there.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 23, 2008)

I want to go and get Barbie stuff... ;__;


----------



## burnerxo123 (May 25, 2008)

i wish i had one of these!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 25, 2008)

Wellllllll????  Do dish ladies.  We want to hear about your scores.


----------



## II3rinII (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_i wish they had one of these sales in florida_

 
hey marci, im gonna talk to timothy about this and see if we can make it happen at our store.  in fact just today we organized all our old limited life stuff, we have stuff from as far back as smoke signal!  

can someone who went give me some info on this, did they do this after store hours on a sunday or something?  why was there "time slots"?  were the items regular price?  id love to do this at our location.


----------



## benzito_714 (May 25, 2008)

it was after the mall closed and they did two time slots and the items were regular price (forgive the run-on sentence). the only sketchy thing about it was that all the main entrances were locked so you had to go in through a side door. i would have liked there to have been a sign or even a mua at the door showing people the way. oh and the mua's dressed like the collections. it was cute.
i was slightly underwhelmed but its not the store's fault i am just going through a minimalist stage with makeup so things really have to be special for me to give a damn. i picked up evening aura e/s, synched up l/g, cloudburst e/s, and stormwatch e/s, and some cards from the kids helping kids fundraiser/promotion. to tell the truth i am returning both cloudburst and stormwatch because i have colors that are similar and bolder. i hope to exchange them for newly minted and clarity.
all in all it was a nice party and all the mua's were cool, i think i may make this my go to freestanding store.


----------



## crystalado (May 25, 2008)

I went and it was a lot of fun!  I always enjoy going to Mac in Columbia!  I always go there!  Everyone is always really helpful and eager to please!  I got a lot of things while I was there!  Since I am relatively new to collecting, there were so many things that I had never seen before.  Especially when they first openend the door!  But all in all, it was worth it and I would definitely go again if they have another party!


----------



## elmo1026 (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystalado* 

 
_I went and it was a lot of fun!  I always enjoy going to Mac in Columbia!  I always go there!  Everyone is always really helpful and eager to please!  I got a lot of things while I was there!  Since I am relatively new to collecting, there were so many things that I had never seen before.  Especially when they first openend the door!  But all in all, it was worth it and I would definitely go again if they have another party!_

 
I what did you end up getting? And how far back did the collections go? You MA people are so lucky here in MICHIGAN. they do not do anything like that/


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 26, 2008)

I went yesterday evening and was not impressed. First of all, they didn't open until close to 7PM. Basically, this location appears to be cleaning out their closets. They had some items from FAFI (lipsticks, lipglass, quad1, rollickin paint pot, girl friendly, perky, and the dolls). Then they had some items from McQueen, Antiquitease, 3D, The Originals, Stylistics, etc. They had quite a few Beauty Powders left, but no Heatherette, 1 nail polish from the N collection. I felt it was a really high pressure sales event. They were presenting the Smoke Signals quads as if they really had them (which they did not). They were making up quads of similar colors. I bought one which I may take back if I can find similar colors at the CCO. One MA tried to sell me lipsticks from Mattene, which they had a lot of. Overall, if you missed some of those collections; then this was a good event. However, some of the items they had can be purchased at the CCO cheaper. The cookies, soda, and water were a nice touch.


Note: They were also selling the current collection, but I think the emphasis was on the older ones.


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_hey marci, im gonna talk to timothy about this and see if we can make it happen at our store.  in fact just today we organized all our old limited life stuff, we have stuff from as far back as smoke signal!  

can someone who went give me some info on this, did they do this after store hours on a sunday or something?  why was there "time slots"?  were the items regular price?  id love to do this at our location._

 
Unfortunately, all of the items were regular price. This was held after the store closed yesterday. There were time slots because the store is small and I'm sure they don't want 100 people in this small store all at one time. Do you have any Smoke Signal quads at your store???


----------



## couturesista (May 26, 2008)

It was nice, hot, and crowded. I didn't see anything from the past collections that I wanted, so i just stocked up on the essentials, more amber lights, expensive pink and I brought Idol eyes I never had that before. The CCo in Arundel Mills does have most of what they were pushing. I'm going there when I get off work today, I'll keep you guys posted in the CCo forum.


----------



## elongreach (May 26, 2008)

Yea, I wasn't too impressed.  By the time I got there at 8:30, it seemed like even slimmer pickings.  I did buy quite a bit, but it was basically essentials.  I did see one of the "premade" quads that I really liked.  It was their interpretation of heatherette, so I did buy those shadows.  However they were all permanent.  

I didn't get into MAC until just after N collection.  So this was good for me, but if they were to have one next year, I highly doubt I would go.  If I didn't get it the first time around, I don't need it.


----------



## BadPrincess (May 27, 2008)

Ditto on what MACa6325xi said... I was not impressed at all, I drove a long way for basicly nothing. I bought the smoke signals quad because yes they were presenting it as Gentle Fumes quad.. at the register I seen her ringing up the shadow pans & quad.. I told her thats not what I asked for. She said yes its the quad, I left the store opened my bag & was pissed, I knew it wasn't the quad!!! I walked back in & returned it, I let her know it wasn't right to present the quad as something its not, that it ened up costing more then the quad would have & that these shadows are permant not LE! 

I was standing there for an hour waiting for them to open & there was nothing that great.. MACa6325xi I was the one standing at the cornor by that plant in front of the store, I was first in line.. maybe we seen eachother


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reports , ladies


----------



## RobinG (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry to be tagging onto this tread so late. We should have a MD Specktra get together. then Bum rush the freestanding store. lol


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RobinG* 

 
_Sorry to be tagging onto this tread so late. We should have a MD Specktra get together. then Bum rush the freestanding store. lol_

 
I'm down for a bum rush,


----------



## lipshock (Feb 5, 2009)

^^^

RobinG -- I'm down!  =D


----------



## couturesista (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RobinG* 

 
_Sorry to be tagging onto this tread so late. We should have a MD Specktra get together. then Bum rush the freestanding store. lol_

 
I'm even later than you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gamed, I was just at the Store and counter yesterday.  That sounds like fun!


----------

